# Bank statement required for Visit Visa



## bubu_australia (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to visit Australia, Sydney on a tourist visa currently residing in United Arab Emirates. My question is how much money shall I show on bank statement to get my visa approved? I will staying in Australia, Sydney for 10 days.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Depending if you already paid for your accommodation or not. If you didn't pay you'll need to show around 3K in funds (can be a mix of credit card and bank balances), with accommodation paid around 1.5K should be more than enough.


----------



## bubu_australia (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks...One more question, do I have to maintain a bank statement of 3k + 1.5K AUD for a few months or a one month bank statement would be enough.


----------

